# 5.5 Gln Betta Palace



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

My wife wanted a Betta, so last weekend we came home with a crown tail she choose, the task of housing him fell in my domain, so after digging out what i had laying around & stealing some plants from my other tanks & a friends ,this is what was done on Sunday Feb 4th.
Tank - 5.5 Gln
Lighting - 18-24 Marineland Dbl bright LED 
Heating - 50 watt Tronic Heater
Filtration - Hagen mini/20
Substrate - Eco - complete.
Will update when the plants establish themselves.
Regards


----------



## java (Oct 10, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks awsome, nice picture!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

@java & Kan, thanks for your kind words, much appreciated.
Will update as the tank progresses, goal is very low maintenance.
Regards


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Wow nice tank! Lucky fish!


----------

